# Define "feeding station"



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello all just curious what everyone means by it. I mean I have a place I always dump the food. Is that all it is if some one could clear this up that would be awesome! Thanks in advance.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I believe it could refer to that or a lot of people place a piece of banana or other fruit to bait the flies into one area. I believe it's also possible that they sometimes leave larvae around the fruit that the frogs can eat too.

(I'm still a rookie, so hopefully someone will confirm or correct me)


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Generally a feeding station is a piece of fruit, typically banana that is used to attract and bunch the fruit flies in one location making it easier for the frogs to find the food. I use lids from a can of pringles, with a slice of banana on it. I dump the ff's there and watch the frogs come to eat. It also has the additional benefit as a place where ff's will lay eggs on the fruit. They will grow into maggots which your frogs will also eat.


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

My feeding station is a small ceramic dish, with a piece of whatever fruit I have extra, and I dump flies in on top of the fruit. That way flies lay eggs on the fruit and then between feedings there are some maggots for the frogs to munch on.
Hope that helps.
Christine


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Generally a feeding station is a piece of fruit, typically banana that is used to attract and bunch the fruit flies in one location making it easier for the frogs to find the food. I use lids from a can of pringles, with a slice of banana on it. I dump the ff's there and watch the frogs come to eat. It also has the additional benefit as a place where ff's will lay eggs on the fruit. They will grow into maggots which your frogs will also eat.


Sweet! I got one right! The veterans confer!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Something ive always wondered (I do not do feeding stations) ... 
The fruit will obviously start to rot at some point. 

1) How long do you all leave the fruit in the tank 
2) Is there any ill effects to worry about due to said rotten fruit?

Thx


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

I put mine straight on the leaf litter and let it marinate. Decomposes fully and then I add another. I have had no ill effects with my frogs. Just less escapees. Its the same as poop, leaves, or microfauna. Its all decomposing organic matter in the end


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Gamble said:


> Something ive always wondered (I do not do feeding stations) ...
> The fruit will obviously start to rot at some point.
> 
> 1) How long do you all leave the fruit in the tank
> ...


I probably pull mine out every 4 days or so... a few days longer and you risk them wandering off and getting into the pupal stage. Since my vivs are in the upper 70s during the summer I run the risk of getting fliers when they hatch. Lower temps decrease the likelihood of this happening so If your temps are cooler you are probably fine with doing what Gocubs said and just letting it decompose. It will kinda melt down eventually and your other microfauna will get at it.

I only use a small slice of banana... maybe 1/4" thick or so. Ive never had issues with a moldy rotting banana as the maggots usually are churning it up and doing their thing on such a small piece.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

When I use one, I use a slice of orange and just let it rot. Then it becomes springtail food. 

I see what your saying, Tom and that's why I use oranges. When I add a culture, I try and pull in in 4-5 days. Same idea, fliers.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I just leave mine in there for some time unless it gets really nasty. I often find springtails and isopods muching on the left over banana skin.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Something ive always wondered (I do not do feeding stations) ...
> The fruit will obviously start to rot at some point.
> 
> 1) How long do you all leave the fruit in the tank
> ...


That was just what I was about to ask. Thanks for clearing that up everybody!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

cantaloupe works great too.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I use small orange wedges and leave it in and let it disappear. I just try to mvoe them around since piling them all in one spot months on end seems to compact the substrate a little. 

Ed


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

I use feeding stations in my froglet grow out containers. It helps congregate the flys. I seem to see better growth rates when there is a station present. I use a slice of banana in a small condiment cup. If it gets funky/liguidy, I just toss the cup and replace it. I do notice some flyers when I open the steralite containers sometimes.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------

